# Pelvicachromis pulcher



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Are these fish good for a 20g tank. im new to cichlids but they are very pretty fish.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1350


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

I think 1 or 2 might work.  What else have you got in it? :-?


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Is it possible for the pulchers to Trio up? it seems i have 2 females and 1 male pulcher in my tank and they seem to be schooling all 3 are swiming side by side


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

I put with my 3 pulchers 1 catfish 1 pocostomis 1 asian sucker fish and 3 of these weird looking things that swim really really fast that i was told will agitate the chiclids and keep them from fighting


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

That might work for now, but when the krib spawn you'll be in trouble.  
I would suggest getting a 10 gallon, and moving all the fish but the kribs and maybe the pleco. Then move the female that isn't mated to the 10 gallon as well.  
Also, what type of fish are your dithers? (aka your crazy to fish) :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keep me posted one your progress![/quote]


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

I used to breed a pair in a 20 long. You'll need lots of other tanks because they breed like roaches.


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of the new 10g tank setup i have with a pair of kribies.



















2 females and 1 male in a 10g


----------



## Newbreed (Feb 23, 2009)

Please close thread as i have figured out waht i would liek to do.


----------

